# Ford Jubilee Hydraulic Problem



## timothygh71 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a 1953 Ford Jubilee tractor that is suffering from really weak hydraulic lift. The hydraulics were able to lift a bush hog (but the implement bounced every few seconds), but if I stood on the hog to add 200lbs more weight it couldn't lift it at all. So I removed the hydraulic dip stick cover and looked in while trying to raise an implement and fluid was pouring out of the safety check relief valve. So, I removed the hydraulic lift cover, replaced the piston o-ring & leather gasket (which were pretty damaged), safety check relief valve (which had a broken spring inside of it), and installed a new gasket kit for the lift cover & ram cylinder. Once I put the lift cover back on I started up the tractor and somehow the hydraulics are even worse now. When I start the tractor (with the hydraulic selector lever all the way down, and no implement attached) the hydraulic left arms raise all the way up. With maybe 20-30lbs of force I can push the arms down, but as soon as I let them go they raise back up again. Then when I turn the tractor engine off the lift arms drop back down. I attached the bush hog and now the hydraulics aren't capable of lifting it at all. However, if I remove the implement and just stand on one of the lift arms (about 200lbs), it has no trouble lifting me up. Now, when I look through the dip stick cover while putting a load on the hydraulics I see a very small steady flow of fluid from a hole in the plate that secures the control valve linkage to the cylinder. I am hoping that maybe I am missing something simple here.

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello timothygh71,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

You need to get an I&T shop manual for your tractor. In the hydraulic lift section, they will have a troubleshooting section with various possibilities to check. They also have a setup section to get your lift adjusted back to spec.


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Where do you find this shop manual?


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Timothygh71 we have very similar problems I'm curious to know what fixed yours


----------



## warren (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi folks... I also have a 1953 Jubi with somewhat of the same issues just not nearly as bad. Over the course of the last couple of years my three point started jumping on me however she has no problem lifting our 7ft bush hog. The only concern of mine is the wear and tear that this could be doing to the linkage and what-not. I just changed the hydraulic fluid yesterday and haven't had much of a chance to try it out but I will say it seems to lift a lot smoother and faster. The fluid looked black... not good. Anyway, I totally agree with BigT on getting I&T manual. It's full of everything you need to know about NAA tractors. The Ford part number is FO19. My manual is copyrighted 1992 so I'm sure they are still out there... in fact I'm fairly sure I saw one at the Tilton, NH Tractor Supply last year. Look around and good luck.


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Got my shop manual. Hoping to work on it today. In the process of cleaning the old fluid out.


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow. Got into it pretty deep. Found the relief valve and back flow valve. Going to replace both. The adjustments that the book talks about seem very important. I have a lot of play in the parts which the book talks about making sure they are right. Working on the


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Raise/lower lever. Have some problems getting it apart.


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Warren. We were having the same problems before everything quit


----------



## warren (Jul 23, 2015)

I know, I know dude miller... haven't had a chance to attack the hydraulics yet but I will do asap. It always seems to be the same thing... time and MONEY... much more of the latter. Working on an ignition problem now with the coil and hopefully, (thanks to member HarveyW), by tomorrow I'll have that figured out. Don't forget to keep track of where everything goes and mark the positions of what-nots with a grease pencil... it will save you time in the end and tell you how bad it actually was. Let me know...
Warren


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Warren.


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Where is the best place to find the valve parts and other items for the hydraulics?


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Replaced the system relief valve, safety valve on the cylinder assembly, piston o-ring and backup seal. Still haven't replaced the back pressure valve. 

Still no power. But it is functioning. 

New fluid as well.


----------



## dude_miller (Feb 22, 2016)

Problem solved. Back Pressure valve


----------



## W.sweet (Mar 18, 2018)

dude_miller said:


> Problem solved. Back Pressure valve


What are you calling the back pressure valve.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

dude_miller said:


> Where is the best place to find the valve parts and other items for the hydraulics?


*Check with your local New Holland dealer, they should have some parts for the old Fords. If not, find an old NH dealer that was in business when NH took over. I rebuilt the engine in the old 641 I have getting all the internals from a NH dealer. PJ*


----------

